# Jaguar HJS HE , paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello everyone ,

It's been a while since my last write-up so I thought since I am back in Melbourne again I would post this job that I did recently on this Jaguar which was referred to me by one of my best clients !

The car in question is a 1980 Jaguar HJS HE with single stage paint , the previous owner did not take care of this car as you will see in a moment .

Deep scratches and swirl marks were evident from a previous repair job and it showed . Some too deep to remove .

Anyway I will let the photos do the talking !














































Most of the scratches had to be tackled with M105 and later refined with M205 . That's the combo that worked the best in removing these very deep scratches .



















Before









After








































































These are the results after two days of paint correction please enjoy !


























































































































































Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next !








*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work on a big old cat...

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nice work on a nice car :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice work there Mario. 
XJ40 Sovereign wheels don't look too bad on an XJS.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

What are the pads are using ?? at cutting


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

The Jag looks awesome, great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Such nice job on such a nice car


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Grouse ..


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

legendary car! and not a bad work either


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks very glossy after your work.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Jag, looks epic :thumb:.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good job!

I once detailed one of these, they are beautiful!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job on a big old beauty:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mario


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Perfect work mario.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dooka said:


> Grouse ..


*Thanks Rob , much appreciated buddy !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> What are the pads are using ?? at cutting


*I used the Car Pro Wool Ring Wool Pads with M105 with the Flex XC 3401 VRG !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


prokopas said:



Great work Mario

Click to expand...

Much appreciated Prokopis:thumb: *


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice and glossy Mario! Nice challenge for you mate! 

Did you coat this one?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job as always Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Dan :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Very nice and glossy Mario! Nice challenge for you mate!
> 
> Did you coat this one?


*Thanks Matty, huge challenge for a two day job and single stage paint !

No, I just sprayed two coats of Optimum Spray Wax !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

colarado red said:


> Top work





TopSport+ said:


> So good


*
Thanks guys :thumb:*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Matty, huge challenge for a two day job and single stage paint !
> 
> No, I just sprayed two coats of Optimum Spray Wax !*


Haha! Optimum Spray Wax! I've always got a bottle of this laying around my garage! I love the stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Any ideas what might they are thinking watching our posts, Mario??? 










Congrats. Nice work indeed!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Haha! Optimum Spray Wax! I've always got a bottle of this laying around my garage! I love the stuff! :thumb:


*Yes Matty , Optimum Spray Wax ! People underestimate it's qualities it's very good for protection and extreme gloss even on colours like these .

It last five months ! That's pretty good for a spray on Wax!*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Spyco said:


> Any ideas what might they are thinking watching our posts, Mario???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Not at all mate( sorry didn't catch your name ?) Welcome to the forum !:wave:

Thanks :thumb:*


----------

